# puzzled by my child`s symptoms Cross posted



## Katica

Hello everyone, 
I have a beautiful, bright 2, almost 3-year-old daughter. For the past month she`s been having some strange symptoms. She rubs her eyes, ears and temples and sometimes her whole head. At first I thought she was just tired but it happens randomly quite a few times a day. 
She`s been sick with a cold and ran a fever for a few days and is on meds including antibiotics. But the face/eye/ear rubbing started way before that. 
I`ve mentioned this to her doctor who just brushed me off saying it`s probably allergies. But she doesn`t have eczema or any kind of rash anywhere. In fact even when she rubs her face it doesn`t leave a mark.
Today she told me she felt like there was water in her ear but it cleared up after a drink of water. :scratch her ears were checked last time as well and they did not find an infection.
What could this be? A few weeks ago she fell a few times and hit her head/face but she did not faint or vomit. 
sorry for rambling it`s hard to summarize things.


----------



## MeepyCat

Check for head lice?


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Eczema in the ears could do that, or maybe a dental problem. Could be some kind of headache or sinus pressure thing. Food intolerance maybe, you could try an elimination diet.


----------



## Katica

Thank you so much for your answer. Yes, all of these could be possible. As for lice I`ve tried checking and couldn`t see any. 
I`ve thought of allergies or a sinus infection as well. So I took her to nearby hospital where they checked her ears. She has too much ear wax built up inside so now we are in the proccess of cleaning that out. I hope that will solve the problem.


----------



## wjey

For what it's worth, excess earwax has been a sign of food allergen exposure in my son. And you wouldn't necessarily see anything if there is itchiness or irritation from food sensitivity. Sometimes you do, but sometimes you just don't, no matter how itchy or painful it is. There are some foods that give me sharp pains and awful itching that never result in anything visible to the eye. You might just keep food sensitivity in the back of your mind as a possible reason for your little one's trouble.


----------



## Katica

Thank you. I`ve been thinking about allergies/food sensitivities as well. She is still doing it. Some days she rubs her ears more on others it`s her eyes. Today was an "ear" day. She also complains that her ears hurt when I try to clean them. 

The air is very bad here where we live. Could that have anything to do with her symptoms as well? We live by a main road in a valley so the air quality is awful. My older two started having a terrible time with asthma as soon as we moved here a couple years ago. My throat hurts a lot as well.


----------



## wjey

Ugh! Yes, your air quality could absolutely have something to do with it, especially since it is affecting the rest of your family. I'm so sorry - it's much easier to say "try changing your diet" than "try moving to a house a few miles away." Have you noticed symptoms improving when you are elsewhere for a few days or have you not had that opportunity?


----------

